# Ipod 5G Sync/charge problem!



## 4778 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I have an Ipod that doesn't sync or even get recognized by my computer.

The batt. Level/charge icon shows the fully charged when not plugged in to any power.

I've tried resetting the ipod numerous times with no success!

I think this is happening because it (ipod) got wet. I opened then dried the ipod just after it got wet.

I am hoping someone here can help me! Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Well, I have an Ipod that doesn't ... even get recognized by my computer.


I think that the best case scenario is that one of the tiny contacts in the connector to the iPod is not making proper contact, perhaps because of moisture/corrosion. If you disconnect and firmly and carefully reconnect it several times that should clean off any corrosion. Also, my soft case on my iPod Touch 3g sometimes interferes with the connector just enough that I have to remove/reconnect a time or two--so make sure if you have a case that it is not preventing a complete connection.


----------



## 4778 (Dec 14, 2012)

TerryNet, thanks for answering my post. I've tried your suggestion but no luck, so far!

I was wondering if I should clean the contacts? If so, what should I use?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no clue. If you can't find anything useful with web searches for something like "clean iPod contacts" or "clean iPhone contacts" maybe you could call or visit an Apple Store.


----------

